# Super Rare Fortis LE Frank Burmann Art Edition Chrono in PVD



## cuckoo4watches

well, I finally got around to taking pics of this rare beauty.
just thought I'd post them in a separate thread as this one definitely deserves its own.
It is just so rare of a watch!
I have NEVER seen another one posted anywhere nor have I ever seen
one for sale.

What is even more special about this watch is that it was a gift from some 
of the most wonderful people I have ever met in my life.

The story goes like this...
some years ago, when I first got into collecting Fortis' I met a really
nice older couple that was selling a Flieger GMT that I liked.
Well, they knew how much I really liked that Fortis so not only did they
give me a great deal ($350 and new), they said, well the owner's wife (Laurie) said,
that her husband (Bill) was putting something special in the 'can' with it.
** the old Fortis' came in a little tin can
Well, I got the watch and was amazed!
The can felt heavier then I had expected and to my surprise, when pulling
out the foam insert, Bill had put another Fortis in the bottom.
It was a Flieger date model. 
I called them immediately and let them know how thankful I was!!!
In the course of that transaction, I met some wonderful people and over
the years we have stayed in touch and talked often.

More... about 21 months ago, we had our first child.
When I let Bill and Laurie know, they were so happy for us and were so
happy to receive pics of my son.
They got updates for the next few months and when Carter was about
6 months old, I got an email from Laurie.
She said that her and Bill were so happy for us that they wanted to send
me something special as a congrats.
She said I'd receive it shortly, within a few days, and the suspense was
just about killing me.
I tried and tried to break her but she wouldn't budge.

Well, I got the pkg and in it was this rare bird... 
the *LE Frank Burmann Art Edition PVD Chrono*

I called them as soon as the box was opened.
It was such a heart-warming gesture that I just about cried when telling
them how thankful I was and asking what I had done to deserve such an
incredible offering?!
They said that they knew how much I loved Fortis and thought that 
something this special and rare would be something that I'd enjoy and
that I could hand down to my son when he was old enough.
Well, that's what I'll do/did and probably the reason it never leaves the case.
It is s/n 08 of only 100 ever made.
It came with all the goodies and certificate of authenticity showing
its 'limited' info and it came with every color of Kevlar strap that Fortis
makes, as well as a black leather Fortis strap.

I hope my story put a little sunshine in everyone's day and let them know that
there still are some really genuine and wonderful people in the world.

here are the pics, enjoy...


----------



## dohmer

One word: Amazing!


----------



## J.D.

Amazing story Steve!! I can't believe the generosity of your friends, they sound like some very special people (they gave you a free Fortis with your GMT purchase, who does that?!). Very cool Burmann, your son will have a very nice collectors piece when he is older. :-!


----------



## Fatpants

Nice!!


----------



## SydneyDan

Fantastic watches and a very heartwarming story. This is what its all about, isn't it?

:thanks
Dan


----------



## cuckoo4watches

i'd have to agree... life can be wonderful with the right people in it.
and of course, a few nice watches can't hurt. 

best,


----------



## MarkJnK

Incredible watch and great story. I know from my friendship with Steve, that he is deserving of such a generous act. Good things happen to good people. They call that Karma right?

Congrats Steve.

BTW, why do you still have a pic of that ex-con in your avatar? :-d JK!


----------



## cuckoo4watches

hey, thanks for the nice comments Mark!
well, maybe not the one about the convict... LOL.

and yes, I suppose what goes around comes around.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

what? no comments?


----------



## dbluefish

Steve that is the coolest story and the watch is un......g beautiful. It is just a one of a kind and has humor along with the design. Good score and the way it happened.

Thanks for sharing

paul:-!


----------



## HercDriver

*Fantastic story*

It is easy to look at a million posts on here and think watch collecting was all about the mechanical/aesthetic view; i.e., movements, watch bands/bracelets, crystals. But it is about sharing a passion with other people and making connections.

Your story really encapsulates the best parts of watch collecting...the people.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks for the comments Paul.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

*Re: Fantastic story*

thanks so much for comments HercDriver!
I have a passion for watches but its the people I meet that actually make it a hobby
worth having.
It truly amazes me how the watch community can bring so many people together
with common interests and how many of those people are genuine and nice.
Its definitley something my wife just doesn't understand as I am sure most of us
WIS have run into with their spouses.


----------



## PoliceDog

I'm having a hard time deciding which is more amazing - the story or the watch? Guess it's a tie! ;-) Even so, the watch is a mere bauble of steel and brass; the esteem in which you are held by those people is priceless.

(You mentioned Karma? Something I believe in very strongly.)


----------



## cuckoo4watches

bump it... people need a gander at this rare beauty!!!


----------



## Dimitris

I don't know how I missed this thread.:think:

Steve the watch and the story are :-!.

Fortis is one of the few who gives colour on their watches although they produce Pil/Mil watches. Do you know, or anybody else when started Fortis to produce artistic editions?

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Gopher

Wow, what a story, Steve! Just a shame you need to leave it in its case. Watches are made to be worn (and seen). I have an old 18k Fortis from my father and what makes it special to me is that he wore it (and my memories it invokes), not necessarily the watch itself. You may want to reconsider for your son's sake.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks for the compliments Dimitris.
there was one other model that was a Space Edition back in the day and I think
it was possibly out around the same time as mine which is 1998.
the other one is the 38mm Cosmonaut Chrono with fixed tach bezel.
As I can recall, that one came in a white dial and black dial version.
Of course, in the last two years, new B-42 chrono versions came out as well.
But, best of all, mine is the rarest of them all.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

point well taken 'Gopher'.
I have considered wearing it on rare occasions and I have worn it once I believe.
I think its just such an odd piece that it doesn't really 'match' most attire. haha
But then again its meant to be noticed and to show lots of character which of course
it certainly does and very well I must add.
I am sure my son will love it when he gets older.
He's only 2 now and he already takes notice when daddy has something big and new on.

thanks again for the compliments, they are very much appreciated.
your story is quite nice as well. 

still, the very best part of the whole thing is the story and more importantly the wonderful people that have become a permanent part of my life.


----------



## HelloNasty1

That is a beautiful story, nice to be reminded that there are more good people out in the world. You get stuck watching the news, celeb bull****, war, it's depressing. Stories like this should be shared more often, glass half full! Nice watch and may you and your son share in the memories.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks so much for the kind words 'HelloNasty1'.
and yes, I would have to agree with you, its stories like mine that make the world seem worth living in with all thats going on nowadays.
I try to keep my glass half full all the time.


----------



## ikagan

That's a beat for sure. Congrats


----------



## Dimitris

cuckoo4watches said:


> thanks for the compliments Dimitris.
> there was one other model that was a Space Edition back in the day and I think
> it was possibly out around the same time as mine which is 1998.
> the other one is the 38mm Cosmonaut Chrono with fixed tach bezel.
> As I can recall, that one came in a white dial and black dial version.
> Of course, in the last two years, new B-42 chrono versions came out as well.
> But, best of all, mine is the rarest of them all.


Here is mine Cosmonauts Chrono LE Andora MIR 97










But before this was this Stratoliner Andora 










But when all this started :think:

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## SJACKAL

A belated congrats to you Steve!


----------



## cuckoo4watches

couldn't remember which was first but now that you posted it, the Stratoliner was the first in the space art series. thanks for sharing... LOVE your Cosmo!


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks Anton.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks!
love your 'signature'! ;-)


----------



## Gopher

Wear it proudly, Steve! Fortunately, we have escaped the "corporate" '80s, now allowing us to wear more unorthodox styles. A great watch like that, with its colors and artistry, will complement if not liven virtually any outfit. And it will surely be a conversation starter, enabling you to meet more great people. I love to see unusual watches and that is one of the best.

Have fun with it.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

thanks again for more great compliments 'Gopher', they are really appreciated.
Maybe I'll try to get some wear out of it on at least special occasions. ;-)


----------



## slb

Revived for my 2¢ 

Great post, great story.
I suppose that's why watches are one of those "material" objects that can mean so much, and why so many are handed down through generations.

Thanks for linking me to this - I'm gonna go cry now...

Scott


----------

